# Nachsitzen



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2013)

Eine der Schulstrafen war Nachsitzen. Ich habe recht oft nachgesessen, obwohl meine Eltern davon nichts oder nur wenig wussten. Ich kam einfach spät aus der Schule, oder ging nach dem Essen wieder dorthin. Gründe gab es viele, aber keinen wirklich plausiblen.

Oft hatte ich mich einfach nur geweigert gegen einen Kameraden auszusprechen, der wegen irgendeines Vergehens beim Direktor gelandet war. Ein anderes Mal konnte ich mich nicht eines Gedichtes erinnern, oder machte einfach zu viele Fehler. Manchmal hatte ich auch nur irgendwas gekritzelt oder einen Papierball zur Nachbarbank geschleudert. Oder ich hatte deutlich gegähnt. Oder vielleicht war ich im Hof gerannt, oder hatte mein Turnzeug oder irgendwelche Bücher vergessen. Alles, was nicht eines Punktes wert war, war ein Grund zum Nachsitzen.

Es ist eine glänzende Idee gewesen, die so richtig deutlich zeigt, wie wenig man damals von Kindern verstand und wie sehr man sie am liebsten an die Wand gestellt hätte. Wenn wir die Schule eh schon wie ein Gefängnis erlebten, nachsitzen war die Hölle. Jeder bekam eine Bank zugeteilt und der Direktor gab jedem eine private Schulaufgabe, die gelöst werden musste. Da gab es keinen Weg daran herum. Wer die Aufgabe nicht löste, mußte immer wieder kommen, Tag für Tag.

Während des Nachsitzens durfte man nicht aufs Klo und man mußte ganz still sein. Man konnte nichts fragen. Und wenn man fertig war, mußte man warten bis das Nachsitzen zu Ende war. Dann wurde alles eingesammelt und der Direktor prüfte, ob alles stimmte. Wenn es nicht schön geschrieben war oder Fehler hatte, mußte man am nächsten Tag eine andere Aufgabe lösen.

Ganz selten hatten wir Glück mit einem Aufsichtslehrer, der uns die Lösungen zuschob. Wenn er erwischt worden wäre, hätte er seine Arbeit verloren. So schlimm war das damals. Trotzdem gab es Einige, die es regelmäßig taten. Wir waren ihnen immer sehr dankbar.

Ich bin einmal beim Nachsitzen in Ohnmacht gefallen. Es war Sommer und die Fenster waren geschlossen. Der Lehrer war rausgegangen und hat uns in der Hitze schmoren lassen. Als er dann zurückkam, hat er dann einfach einen halben Eimer Wasser über mir ausgeleert und mich mit nicht allzu zarten Ohrfeigen wieder belebt. Ich ging dann mit Fieber heim und blieb ein paar Tage zu Hause. Er hat mir nicht gesagt, was geschehen war, und deshalb konnte ich zu Hause nichts erzählen. Und es war sowieso egal. Ich war halt nur schon wieder mal krank.

Je nach Aufsichtsperson, hatten wir dann auch alle sonstigen Nachteile. Wenn es Herr Dietrich war, dann war da auch sein dicker Rohrstock, den er dann besonders gern an uns ausprobierte, eben weil alle Nachsitzer wegen einem Grund hier waren. Egal was man machte, außer schreiben und nachdenken, war Grund um uns ans Pult zu rufen. Er schlug etwas weniger fest zu, aber wir mussten still bleiben. Ich habe mir dabei einmal fast in die Hosen gemacht. Das war wohl das dritte Mal, als ich seinen Rohrstock kennenlernte.

Es gab auch Lehrer die sich anders mit uns vergnügten, wie zum Beispiel ein Sportlehrer, der uns Liegestützen oder Kniebeugen machen ließ, wenn irgendwas nicht seinem Gefallen war. Seine Spezialität war der sogenannte Wandsitz, dessen er berüchtigt war. Die statische Belastung des Oberschenkels wird mit der Zeit unerträglich und er bestrafte so oder mit ähnlichen Übungen alle seine Schüler.

Das hinterließ keine Spuren und es hörte sich nicht schlimm an. Aber nach ein paar Minuten brannten die Muskeln wie Feuer und manchmal gesellte sich dann noch ein Krampf dazu. Und er verhöhnte uns vor allen und nannte uns faule Waschlappen und Nichtsnutze. Wenn wir dann aufstehen durften, fühlten wir die Beine nicht mehr. Und er machte blöde Kommentare.

Wer nachgesessen hat, weiß auch, daß Nachsitzen gern als Massenbestrafung benutzt wurde. Der Herr Direktor machte davon ausgiebig gebrauch. Er bewachte Gruppe dann persönlich und jagte allen Angst und Schrecken ein. Wer nicht seinen Anweisungen folgte, hatte gleich einen Verweis, auf dem teilweise üble Anschuldigungen standen. Er wußte, daß unsere Eltern irgendwo den Stock hatten, den er nicht benutzen durfte, und er wußte, wann dieser Stock zum Einsatz kam.

Einmal hatten ein paar Jungens irgendwas angestellt und dann hatten sie nicht den Mut es einzugestehen. Niemand hätte diesen Mut bei solchen Zuständen gehabt. Und so wurde die ganze Klasse einfach dort behalten. Der Direktor tobte. Ich kann mich noch deutlich an das wilde Gesicht erinnern, als es mich fragte, ob ich etwas wisse, sonst ...

Er sagte nicht, was sonst. Aber ich ahnte Schreckliches. Ich stammelte: Nein. Er nahm so einen nach dem anderen dran, aber fand nichts heraus. Nach ein paar Stunden ließ er uns dann gehen, weil indessen ein anderer "Unfall" geschehen war. Jemand hatte eine Kloschüssel aus der Verankerung gerissen und aus dem obersten Stock in den Hof geworfen, wo sie dann laut in tausend Stücke zersprang. Auch dieser Vorfall wurde nie gelöst. Aber Gründe gab es viele. Nur sie selbst sahen es nicht.


----------

